# {Fun online Horse Sim game - Breeding!}



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I started playing this game last year, and thought i would share it with you, because to me (we all have our own opinion :wink it is a very cool game  You can:

- Breed and get cool colours
- Train and become the best horse trainer
- Geld (many games are just Stallions or Mares..)
- There is usually over 30 diff colours for each breed
- Sell/Auction horses
- Design Brands for your horses in Art

And yeah....
This is no way a add xD I jsut thought that since there are people on here that play games (started a new thread because others are old) so i thought i might share.. i dont care if you dont want to play theses games - no offense  Hope you all have a good day while im at school! (haha its not that bad  I have a double of Equine Studies > )

Heres the link {If} you want to play!
Horse Isle: Legend of the Esrohs - Home Page

 Im HalleysComet if anyone starts/already plays!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone want to play? I will be on in 4hr when i get home  I breed AQH's on there - lookign for a 'talkative buddy' as most people simply... ignore added buddys lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I played HI1 in 2007 when it first came out and don't be offended but I was very dissapointed in HI2...I have to say I was almost offended by the reining arena and didn't like the graphics so much. Even on the fastest computer in my house I couldn't play it without getting a major lag.

I don't know. I don't really even play HI1 anymore either but that's just my opinion.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I played HI1 in 2007 when it first came out and don't be offended but I was very dissapointed in HI2...I have to say I was almost offended by the reining arena and didn't like the graphics so much. Even on the fastest computer in my house I couldn't play it without getting a major lag.
> 
> I don't know. I don't really even play HI1 anymore either but that's just my opinion.


 Haha i did HI1 in 07 too  I was on Bay as Patch/Cobalt then went to Chestnut as BreyerzRLife (still play every now and then, per week)
The hi2 was a BIG dissapointment and i hated it until the breeding one came out - i dont favour it over hi1 but use it to breed foals (mares are preg for 2 real weeks.. :evil so i agree the other one is MUCH better - if you arent lookign for breeding. What server did you play?  

It annoyed me that ALOT of our players left.. :-|


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I did play Bay at first then I played Cremello. My profile on Bay has long since been deleted. I am Rogue on there still.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I now play on the breeding game as KingsCometOnFire instead of HalleysComet - Will add anyone :smile:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is the older Hi1 game - no breeding
Here


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I used to play HI 1. I played for a few years, never cared for HI 2 though. Since I got my iPad last December, I haven't played as iPads aren't capable of running Flash on them. I miss horse isle!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

never played it. i may have to get on tonight after work and try it out.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I used to play too. Both versions. I'm upset though as I had a ton of stuff and nice horses but they delete your account after a period of inactivity. I was busy and all my work is gone now. But they do breeding now...hmm. Might have to check that out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

*Reply*



Roperchick said:


> never played it. i may have to get on tonight after work and try it out.


Watch out! You'll get addicted once you get a hang of it


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

OHMYGOD! its so frustrating....i couldnt even get on the fist one posted and the original...i walked around for an hour and didnt find a single hrose


----------

